# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > خبر: ظهور تهدیدات Sofacy APT در کشورهای خاورمیانه

## zeynab89

وظیفه ی ما در لابراتوار کسپرسکی نظارت، بررسی و محافظت در برابر بسیاری از هکرها به ویژه برخی از آنها که در سطح بین الملل شناخته شده اند و گاهی اوقات احوال آن ها را در اخبار می شنویم، می باشد. مهم نیست که این مجرمان از چه زبانی برای تهدیدهای خود استفاده می کنند، مهم این است که ما الگوریتم حمله ی آن ها را می دانیم، آنها را بررسی  و مشتریان خود را مقابل آن ها محافظت می کنیم.

یکی از فعالترین تهدیداتی که تا به حال به خوبی شناخته شده است APT نامیده می شود که پشت آن گروهی روسی به نام Sofacy پنهان شده اند. این گروه با نام ها APT28، Fancy Bear، Tsar Team نیز شناخته شده اند که از کمپین های فیشینگ و فعالیت های سایبری حمایت می کنند. در سال 2017 این گروه روند حملات خود را عوض کرد و تغییراتی در عملکرد خود ایجاد نمود.

ما سال 2011 شاهد عملکرد مخربانه ی Sofacy بودیم و با ابزار و تاکتیک های که مجرمان پشت این حملات استفاده می کنند آشنایی داریم. سال گذشته این گروه مشهور به فراتر از کشورهای NATO منتقل شد. در ابتدای سال 2017 در قالب حملات فیشینگ در کشورهای خاورمیانه و دورتر ظاهر شدند.

پیش از این Sofacy توانسته است بازی های المپیک، آژانس جهانی، WADA و دادگاه های داوری CAS را مورد هدف حملات مخرب خود قرار بدهد.

Sofacy از ابزارهای مختلف برای مورد هدف قرار دادن پروفایل های مختلف استفاده می کند. به عنوان مثال در اوایل سال 2017 کمپینی به نام Dealer’s به طور عمده سازمان های نظامی و دیپلمات (درکشورهای عضو ناتو و اوکراین) را مورد هدف قرار داد. پس از آن هکرها با استفاده از دو ابزار دیگر که Zebrocy و SPLM نامیده شدند، توانستند پروفایل های مختلف از جمله مراکز علمی، مهندسی و خدمات مطبوعاتی را مورد هدف قرار بدهند. هر دو ابزار مخرب Zebrocy و SPLM در سال گذشته اصلاح شدند اما چندی بعد با ابزار مخرب دیگری به نام SPLM برای استفاده از ارتباطات رمزنگاری شده تلفیق شدند.

طرح آلودگی این حمله های پیشرفته با باز کردن یک فایل فیشنگ که حاوی یک اسکریپت مخرب و قابل دریافت بود آغاز می شد. Sofacy با یافتن آسیب پذیری ها و اکسپلویت از آسیب پذیری های روز صفر برای تحویل پیلود ها تلاش می کرد. این تهدید در سطح بالایی از امنیت ایجاد شده بود و شناسایی آن ها توسط نرم افزارهای امنیتی قوی نیز کاری سخت بود. که این موضوع بررسی های ما را دشوار می ساخت. برای شناسایی این حملات لایه های امنیتی و قدرتمندی نیاز است که بتوان تهدیدات را در همان لبه ی شبکه تشخیص و قورا آن را مسدود ساخت.

برای انجام این کار سیستم امنیتی شما به به یک راهکار امنیتی پیشرفته جهات شناسایی و سپس حذف مورد مشکوک نیاز دارد. چنین سیستم هایی تهدیدات را در مراحل اول حمله تشخیص و به تجزیه و تحلیل وقایع پیش از رخ دادن حادثه کمک می کنند. در این مواقع هیچ اسیبی به سیستم وارد نخواهد شد و رخنه ای از حمله به سیستم رخ نخواهد داد. به عنوان یک راهکار امنیتی ما صاحب پلتفرمی هستیم که در مقابل تهدیدات دفاع کامل را انجام میدهند و این سیستم های امنیتی شامل اقدامات امنیتی هستند که می توانند مقابل انواع حملات همانند محافظی قوی عمل کنند. Kaspersky Endpoint Detection and Response وظیفه ی این محافظت قوی را بر عهده داد.

شما می توانید اطلاعات بیشتر را در رابطه با حملات پیشرفته ی سال 2017 از جمله جزئیات فنی در این باره را توسط این لینک بیابید.

----------

